# Best Fire Starters ?



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, I was just going through my b.o.b today, I have 3 containers for fire starting, I'm a huge fan of UCO's storm proof matches, I mean dunk them in water after you ignite them and they re-ignite, I also have a Zippo, and some more matches. Not shown are six Bic lighters, I also carry a pack of Colghman's fire starters. Pictured I have some EZ Fire fire gel and some Insta Fire fire powder, and I do carry in my b.o.b some Duraflame fire starting blocks. What does everyone else carry for fire starting equipment ? I got a fire striker but that broke and I need a new one, what would you say is the best equipment for fire starting ?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

You carry all of that in your BOB?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why not? that's what a bug out bag it for right?
actually those water proof matches are great
I pack several -matches,bic,firesteel,blastmatch,and even a fire piston made from a broken mini maglight. But the best is skill if you can make a bow or drill and get a fire going with the materials at hand that is priceless, this is one of the best skills I have learned and a huge sense of relief knowing I can make a fire anywere anytime even if all I have is a shoe string and small pocket knife.


----------



## Atilla (Feb 3, 2016)

Lol dude I think you've got fire covered. I'd be looking into Nomex.


----------



## Preppersaurusrex (Jan 31, 2016)

Best fire starter I have is a magnifying glass. Second best is a wad of steel wool and shredded magnesium ignited with a 9v battery. 
I also have a pack of water proof matches. When camping I always start my fire well before sunset and keep it stoked all night.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a variety.... different ones in different bags. Situation and logistics dependent.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cotton rolls with petroleum jelly help along with much of the above.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ I'll second this as a must have.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I have lighters (BIC), firesteel (Magnesium), waterproof matches and assorted fire starters. I believe that fire starting is one skill that will be very hard for the average unprepared person in a SHTF scenario...JM2C


----------



## OldeTSgt (Jul 25, 2012)

I carry for fire starting - flint and steel in a Tedd Cash brass box with a magnifying glass attached to the box -charcloth and char fungus - it catches and holds a spark better than cloth - some fat wood in the kit and a candle stubs - I also have a bunch of waterproof matches too - and I know how to make a fire bow and drill in a pinch.

One of the requirements that the AMM - is that you must be able to start a fire with two methods in wet and dry conditions. We practice this every time we get on the ground and we are required to 4 times a year (in every season) and sometimes that means you have to start a fire when there is 3 ft of snow on the ground and camp in -10 weather.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A couple bic lighters for short term use is hard to beat. I also carry an Esee laserstrike knife.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have stocked up a little of every thing that people has listed that way I have some way to have a fire no matter what ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, My grandson is a Boy Scout and I have shown him the deferent ways to start a fire and stocked his back pack , he goes out camping six times a year in all types of weather ,,,,,,,he is ready ,,,,,,, we are ready ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Zippo is all you need.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The cheapest, most basic is the bic. 
Agreed, about the knowledge and know how of a fire bow drill. I need to do it. 
I carry a bic, at all times, each truck bag has a few, with esbit fuel cells in the bedroom, that need to be added to truck bags.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> why not? that's what a bug out bag it for right?
> actually those water proof matches are great
> I pack several -matches,bic,firesteel,blastmatch,and even a fire piston made from a broken mini maglight. But the best is skill if you can make a bow or drill and get a fire going with the materials at hand that is priceless, this is one of the best skills I have learned and a huge sense of relief knowing I can make a fire anywere anytime even if all I have is a shoe string and small pocket knife.


Bow drill is a great skill to have. Learn the types of wood in your area helps.

2-3 bics and waxed strike anywhere matches for when it is too cold for the bics. Also have a windproof refillable lighter that is almost a torch, but that just goes on extended trips.

Have been making fires since I was not yet trusted with matches so finding tinder is easy.

Practice making fires. We ice fish during snowstorms, that is good practice. One gathers wood while the other drills holes.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

I love the Bic, or the ferro rod. My Zippo is more of a novelty due to the fuel evaporation issues. As far as tinder, cotton balls with Vaseline in a prescription bottle, and waxed newspaper are my favorites.

The waxed newspaper are something I learned as a kid. Take a few sheets of newspaper, roll them up tightly into a long, skinny tube about 3/4" in diameter. Tie this rolled about every 2" with cotton string. Then cut these between the ties, creating 2" tubes, tied in the middle. Then dunk these in melted wax. They can be unraveled to light easily, lit as a roll to burn for a long time, or a combination, unravel a little bit for easy lighting, and leave some tightly rolled to start damp wood. They are compact, waterproof, and have never failed me.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I learned something that surprised me a while back.

I had been intending to shave magnesium scraping into a pile, put some small tender above and
below and ignite it with a Bic lighter. Simple! A 5,000 degree fire starter, Right?!

Well...it doesn't work! The flame of a Bic lighter WILL NOT ignite magnesium shavings! It isn't
HOT enough. At most the magnesium will glow faintly and be consumed, but it will not burst into
the blinding white heat that most of us have seen. Try it. Ferrocerium rod (struck with steel) is
what you need. 

Just a tip.

Grim


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Pine sap in a tin, i.e. an altoids tin or a few pieces of lighter pine.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Pine sap in a tin, i.e. an altoids tin or a few pieces of lighter pine.


Exactly, I don't even carry is because it's all over the woods here already.

Hurricanes and tropical storms along with freakishly bad lightning storms make plenty here where I'm located.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So just to ask

How many have used a fire drill, a fire pump, flint and steel? - I'm experienced with first and last

How many have heated with wood? What is your fire starter stash? - Heated with wood all my life keep white pine and fir/spruce twigs and branches, then dry hardwood splits about 1" 

How many have winter camped in the north? Any with primitive shelter? - I have been down to o F with the clothes on my back

How many can cook a meal, fish, animal, vegetable, on a open fire. Can you fix the food? Can you acquire the food? - I have taken fish small game and large. Takes a while to make traps or weapons for game, hooks and line takes a while for fish. Steak or fish on a stick over a fire is wonderful.

I would wish to know how the wise in the south deal with insects, swamps , and desert conditions. I have read on this but not hands on.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I deal with insects with synthetic quick dry clothing and deet. I treat my clothing with bug repellent. Some mosquitos can bite through thin clothing so spray is a must. 

Mosquito nets work to some degree. If no chemicals you can use mud. 

I deal with hot,humid,swampy environments most of the year.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

have permethrin for clothes and DEET but need more. For water I'm good with Sawyer products. Have stuff for solar still , but have not used that yet in dry spots.

What is good is clothing they cannot bite through, black flies can be horrible. You even need stuff from those files on hands Full woods top to bottom helped a lot in Maine and New Brunswick.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> have permethrin for clothes and DEET but need more. For water I'm good with Sawyer products. Have stuff for solar still , but have not used that yet in dry spots.
> 
> What is good is clothing they cannot bite through, black flies can be horrible. You even need stuff from those files on hands Full woods top to bottom helped a lot in Maine and New Brunswick.


It's too damn hot here to wear anything in the summer so it doesn't matter what they can't bite through. Some tshirts they can bite through and surgeon scrub pants they can bite through. Jeans, etc no they can't.

Biting flies and gnats can be a problem here as well, forgot those.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> It's too damn hot here to wear anything in the summer so it doesn't matter what they can't bite through. Some tshirts they can bite through and surgeon scrub pants they can bite through. Jeans, etc no they can't.
> 
> Biting flies and gnats can be a problem here as well, forgot those.


Really tight weave fabrics work well. Then you need hat gloves and socks. Can't see how you deal with when hot


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> It's too damn hot here to wear anything in the summer so it doesn't matter what they can't bite through. Some tshirts they can bite through and surgeon scrub pants they can bite through. Jeans, etc no they can't.
> 
> Biting flies and gnats can be a problem here as well, forgot those.


Some of the new lightweight synthetic blend long sleeved fishing shirts with the vents are the best invention to stay cool in the summer yet protect yourself from 'skeeters. I'm pretty impressed with the Under Armour and Columbia brands. I wear them year round.

I suspect you could always cut off a small strip of these shirts to start a fire, as they most likely have a Burn Rating of BLH.

Burns Like Hell!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Average humidity in the 80% range. 

Highs in the mid 90's and lows in the 80's.

^^^^^ will cook yo ass. You walk around in whatever you are wearing WET. 

When there is no breeze blowing, which is most of the time, especially so in the woods, you will get eaten alive without chemicals. 

Even the Gulf and the bay get hot, water temps in the 80's.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Some of the new lightweight synthetic blend long sleeved fishing shirts with the vents are the best invention to stay cool in the summer yet protect yourself from 'skeeters. I'm pretty impressed with the Under Armour and Columbia brands. I wear them year round.
> 
> I suspect you could always cut off a small strip of these shirts to start a fire, as they most likely have a Burn Rating of BLH.
> 
> Burns Like Hell!


I wear them year round to. Have both short and long sleeves. I prefer NF extra loose fit ....... and did I mention I look mighty fine in them?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy, ,

Tight weave stuff is great against black flies and misquitoes, But even May in Maine and New Brunswick it can get too hot. Total mesh netting outerwear is better but bugs get up against your skin as you can't wear clothes due to heat, I was on the highest mountain in NB in May and black flies were horrible. I think a cellar might be the best refuge, swiming is good too, especially far out on lakes a boat is a good refuge, that worked in the north using canoes, 

Rotten other things like ticks can be discussed ASAP. They only recently came north.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> have permethrin for clothes and DEET but need more. For water I'm good with Sawyer products. Have stuff for solar still , but have not used that yet in dry spots.
> 
> What is good is clothing they cannot bite through, black flies can be horrible. You even need stuff from those files on hands Full woods top to bottom helped a lot in Maine and New Brunswick.


This is one of the many things preppers ignore is insects, This is something I bought awhile back an use it on clothing and around the house. It is Pemethrin 36.8% industrial strength. For clothing you just mix it with water to equal .5% so it will make many, gallons for clothing, tents, shelters, animals, it kills ticks and mosquitoes before they can bit when your clothes are treated. On of the best insecticides you can have. 
http://www.amazon.com/Permethrin-36...TF8&qid=1454906537&sr=8-4&keywords=Permethrin


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Grinch, I've been accused of caring over 15 ways to start a fire in my BOB without using any thought. So I'll reverse your question and ask you how you intend to start a fire inside your igloo? What was it you intended to burn? What tinder where you carrying? How did you intend to keep it burning? So if you are concerned with what is the best striker, just get the longest rod you can. If it breaks in half during your use, it's still long enough to make sparks. Now what are you fueling your kudlik with?


----------

